# Lr Touchbar Support



## mcasan (Oct 28, 2016)

As we saw in the yesterday's Apple event launching the new family of MacBooks, the Touchbar is introduced.   MacOS supports it and Apple put out updates for it yesterday for Pages, Numbers, and other apps.   Adobe demoed their Photoshop support for it and said it would be out by the end of the year.  Strangely, no commend about. Lightroom support for it.   I think we can safely assume Touchbar will be part of the release of new iMacs early next year. So all of the sets the stage for Lr needing to support Touchbar no later than early 2017 when the new iMacs will be released.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2016)

I would assume that Lightroom gets support too, but because Apple demoed Apple Photos this was not the time or place to say something about it.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2016)

Add that touchbar to a new line of wireless keyboards and any iMac running MacOS can play too.  I haven't seen enough of the touchbar to see how it might help LR. but I think it will be there Maicrsoft just introduced a new "puck" called SurfaceDial aimed toward creative types using the new 27" Surface Studio.  This too needs incorporation into the Adobe family of products.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2016)

I've already ordered a new MacBook Pro, so in a few weeks I can tell you what Lightroom does with the Touchbar right now.


----------



## mcasan (Oct 29, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Add that touchbar to a new line of wireless keyboards and any iMac running MacOS can play too.  I haven't seen enough of the touchbar to see how it might help LR. but I think it will be there Maicrsoft just introduced a new "puck" called SurfaceDial aimed toward creative types using the new 27" Surface Studio.  This too needs incorporation into the Adobe family of products.



That was what I was hoping to do even with my 2013 rMBP.    I should also be able to use the new TB3-TB2 adapter to go from TB2 on my MacBook to the TB3 USB-C port of a LG 5K monitor and drive the monitor at 4K.   When I do upgrade to a new rMBP, then I can drive 5K via a TB3 USB-C cable.    But not this week.


----------



## mcasan (Oct 29, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> I've already ordered a new MacBook Pro, so in a few weeks I can tell you what Lightroom does with the Touchbar right now.



Thanks that should be interesting to hear.   Have fun with the new machine!!!!


----------



## mtb.matysek (Aug 14, 2021)

There is a beautiful Touch Bar preset for Lightroom Classic available on Better Touch Tool website. Check this link: The missing Lightroom Classic Touch Bar = Lightroom LightBar


----------

